# We need someone to test the new biospira



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Someone needs to test this stuff if they are not refridgerating it anymore in your area.

I would like to see someone with a raw tank starting from scratch, and feed us your daily readings using biospira bought from the shelf, not the fridge........

Seems some places are not refridgerating the product anymore...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Someone needs to test this stuff if they are not refridgerating it anymore in your area.
> 
> I would like to see someone with a raw tank starting from scratch, and feed us your daily readings using biospira bought from the shelf, not the fridge........
> 
> ...


Dont make me bust out the ole 10 gallon and penguin filter....


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Someone needs to test this stuff if they are not refridgerating it anymore in your area.
> 
> I would like to see someone with a raw tank starting from scratch, and feed us your daily readings using biospira bought from the shelf, not the fridge........
> 
> ...


..i guess i could im setting up my 55 gallon, i havnt started the cycling process yet..so i don't see why i couldnt.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Are they putting that stuff on the shelf at your guys stores also????

I know that biospira worked awesome for me, but everytime I used it it was refridgerated.

The key is will the shelf product work as fast as the refridgerated product ??
Becaue if it doesnt and you still have to wait a month, it certainly wont be worth the $$$, becuase you can do the samething with the fishless cycle method.

But if you guys are lucky enough to get it refridgrated your fine


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> Are they putting that stuff on the shelf at your guys stores also????
> 
> I know that biospira worked awesome for me, but everytime I used it it was refridgerated.
> 
> ...


well i guess it wouldn't hurt to try.. ill look at pet stores for it.. but i can't gaurantee anything..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> well i guess it wouldn't hurt to try.. ill look at pet stores for it.. but i can't gaurantee anything..


Petland on west broad still refridgerates it....









petland in lewis center on 23, on the shelf









that stuff is expensive to....


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> > well i guess it wouldn't hurt to try.. ill look at pet stores for it.. but i can't gaurantee anything..
> 
> 
> Petland on west broad still refridgerates it....
> ...


sounds good to me.. it might be about a week before i can do anything though i got a lot of stuff going on, so im not sure when ill be able to pick some up. ill have to though unless i wanna use fish in my cycle.


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

I talked to the guy that works for marineland and he told me that it has 6 months of shelf life and 1 year for the refridgerated ones.


----------



## mbierzyc (May 10, 2005)

i bought some yesterday from petland in batavia, illinois and it was refrigerated. the packet said "keep refrigerated" and the employee stressed that as well.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> > well i guess it wouldn't hurt to try.. ill look at pet stores for it.. but i can't gaurantee anything..
> 
> 
> Petland on west broad still refridgerates it....
> ...


yeah the petland in my area keeps it refridgerated...but they overprice it by a lot..

1 oz. they sell for $15.95.
3 oz. they sell for $26.95.

I've heard people buying the 1 oz. for $8 at some other places..


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Out of curiosity I am going to hit the local LFS's today and see what they have. Only 1 usually ever has it, and it is always refridgerated.

I know when I was at That Pet Place last week, the had it, and it was refridgerated.

IF I can find the non refridgerated stuff, I'll try.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

All of my LFS keep it refridgerated. I have not seen it not refridgerated.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I wonder if the stuff on the shelf is a newer batch from marineland.i dont see why they would sell both kinds????Maybe the shelf stuff is newer???

I dont really want to trouble anyone.I just think it would be a good idea if someone can only access the product on the shelf and is setting up a tank, lets put the new "biospira" on the shelf to the test...


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

im going to my lfs today to get some more stuff ill just ask them what the difference is.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

malicious1 said:


> im going to my lfs today to get some more stuff ill just ask them what the difference is.
> [snapback]1128551[/snapback]​


Good luck with them having a clue...


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

ill see if my lfs's have it cause ill be cycling 125 soon so if they have it il try it


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

im setting up a 90 soon but im not sure i would buy un refrigerated bio spira. Its too damn expensive


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I just tired to cycle with it and I assume I got some that was not refrigerated, it did nothing.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

sccavee said:


> I just tired to cycle with it and I assume I got some that was not refrigerated, it did nothing.
> [snapback]1128768[/snapback]​


Interesting. If that is the case I hope they still offer the refridgerated stuff. If I can score some Imma take one for the team and try to fishless cycle with it. I may hafta setup a tester tank.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sccavee said:


> I just tired to cycle with it and I assume I got some that was not refrigerated, it did nothing.
> [snapback]1128768[/snapback]​


Hey Troy I thought they shipped yours on dry ice????Maybe I forgot what you said.

So from whats been said in the thread the package itself will either say

*must be refridgerated*

But the marineland guy said 6 monthes on the shelf, or 1 year in the fridge.

So lets see what happens, seems such a waste of a good product if they are shelving it now.I have to think its so they can sell more product, but that certainly wasnt a problem last year when they did not have enough to meet demand.


----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

This product is supposed to be refridgerated by retailers PERIOD. It is a live bacteria culture, and must stay dormant untill use via maint. refridgerated temps. If it's sitting on a shelf, don't buy it, it's USELESS. I experienced this with my marine tank. I bought some off a shelf and it did nothing, got some that had been stored properly and cycled in 48 hours.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

mashunter18 said:


> sccavee said:
> 
> 
> > I just tired to cycle with it and I assume I got some that was not refrigerated, it did nothing.
> ...


They shipped mine with cold packs, but it probably was not refridgerated sometime. It didn't work at all.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

i will test it but do they have it at LFS' ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CautioN1919 said:


> i will test it but do they have it at LFS' ?
> [snapback]1132835[/snapback]​


 Some do. Key is finding non refridgerated Bio Spira.


----------

